# Do you and your SO have a 'thing'



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you and your SO have a 'thing' that is your special thing?

A little recurring joke between the two of you, a little recurring awwww thing?

One of our 'things' is that I might be doing some dishes, cleaning up, cooking, whatever and Mrs Wysh will pass behind me and pat my bottom or run her hand up my shirt and slide her hand over my tummy and chest.

I then say "Do not touch what you can't afford." Whereupon unless I am quick enough to grab her hands she makes a front grab that makes me go .

Sounds daft to everyone else I suppose but it makes us laugh.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I wish I could say that we did because your thing sounds like fun.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We have lots of "things". mostly very immature but us middle aged folk can be like that. Some are sex related, some aren't. Some are funny things either of us have done or said previously that get reused again and again for a laugh.

Life is good, we laugh a lot.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

We have one of those mp3 radios in our kitchen. On any given night you can see us singing along and yes even dancing to . whatever is on. Even the kids join in sometimes. Yep, we're lame.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> We have one of those mp3 radios in our kitchen. On any given night you can see us singing along and yes even dancing to . whatever is on. Even the kids join in sometimes. Yep, we're lame.


No, I think that's great.

Having seen your pic in the pics thread it makes it more real for me as well.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> No, I think that's great.
> 
> Having seen your pic in the pics thread it makes it more real for me as well.


Well in that case we shall play some dance pop from the UK in your honor the next time we do it! Although I really wish you guys would have just kept the group One Direction to yourselves.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Well in that case we shall play some dance pop from the UK in your honor the next time we do it! Although I really wish you guys would have just kept the group One Direction to yourselves.


Ummmm.

No, you're welcome to keep them.

I like dancing as I cook. Mrs Wysh is not a dancer, only the slow ones.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We dance and sing together. Our collection of music DVDs is pretty comprehensive so we put one on while cooking and have fun. One thing Mr H and I do constantly is bet on the year a song was released, I am by far the winner with this.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

You know when two people say the same thing at the same time, sometimes people (kids) say "Jinx!" ? Well, my hubby and I frequently say the same thing at the same time, and when we do, we blow an air kiss to each other, instead of saying "jinx". It's corny, but it's ours. It gets awkward when we do it with someone else, out of habit!


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

although this one might be weird, the last time i visited sweetheart, he was in Japan (long-distance relationship). Anyway, he took me to the airport when I had to go back to the states. Every time we had to use an elevator, the elevator would say 'door is closing'( but in japanese 'doa wo shimarimasu') whenever it would say that we would kiss, but not when other people were in there.lol that's kind of our thing.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> My husband always squishes me in the morning. I'm a terrible morning person and he finds it hilarious to wake me up by laying on top of me while I'm trying to open my eyes. My son is in on it now too, except he stays on for only 3 seconds while my husband will lay on me making water noises and talking about the food he isn't going to make me.
> 
> It sounds fairly obnoxious, but I love it. I love being squished to wake up.


Too funny. Mr H is a foot taller and wider than me, he is a big guy and he will squish me till I squeak. I love it


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know if this is a 'thing', I assume most/all married couples do it.

But, when we go to bed we always spoon each other and just have a little chat about the day and about tomorrow. Nothing major just five minutes or so.

We could do it downstairs I suppose but it has just become a routine for us now.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

We have lots of injokes. The vast majority of our private jokes are ones no one else will get. 

On our third or fourth date he took me to this particular restaurant which we still go to. I had read this tip in Cosmo magazine about how to make bedroom eyes at a guy. So I was eager to try out the tip. I gave him what I thought was a very sexy, come hither bedroom eye gaze. His reaction was to tell me there had to be something in my eyes, maybe I'd like to go to the ladies room to check it out because I was looking funny. Months, maybe a year later, I told him what I had been doing. He totally didn't realize the goal.. I was trying to look sexy. NOW whenever we go to this restaurant, he has to crack a joke about it.."So honey...you want to give me your (insert name of restaurant) sexy eye gaze again?"


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

One of our things stemmed from a silly conversation we had, combined with my desire for him to remember papadums when getting take-out from our favorite local Indian restaurant. At random moments, when one of us is leaving the house, we'll say "Don't forget the papadums!" It means I love you.

We don't go to the cinema much anymore but the moment the lights dim to go out, one of us will whisper " I love you" to the other. Not sure when this started but I love it.

Asking if the other would like a "special" means a cup of tea, black with milk and sugar as we have it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I love this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Random moments to dance around our home will hit me. If I know he's in another room, I stand at the side of the door, and dance just my legs (kicks and such) so from inside the room all he can see are my legs dancing. He laughs and asks how I know he'll be watching lol. I can tell! And he responds accordingly with "how graceful!" and such, being silly and encouraging me to keep showing off.

He has random moments of doing something similar with our dogs. I'll see our dog's face appear around the doorway with paws. Looks so funny.

It's so normal living it. It sounds weird when it's written out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I love this thread.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it is these 'things' that make a relationship special, something that makes it yours.

Part of the cement that holds you together.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a fun thread!

Whenever he goes to play poker with his buddies, I (and our son, if he's around), always say "Don't lose the house!" to him. So far, so good! Might've lost a doorknob now and then but nothing more. I realize this might not be funny to those with gambling problems, but it's funny to us because he's the complete opposite.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Leahdorus said:


> You know when two people say the same thing at the same time, sometimes people (kids) say "Jinx!" ? Well, my hubby and I frequently say the same thing at the same time, and when we do, we blow an air kiss to each other, instead of saying "jinx". It's corny, but it's ours. It gets awkward when we do it with someone else, out of habit!


That's one of our things, too, except instead of air kisses, one of us says, "Get outta my head" and the other says, "You like me there." (Generally followed by a "yes" or a kiss.)

We also have a thing where I read him to sleep. Corny, perhaps, but we like it. He used to be embarrassed by it, I think, but now he brags to his friends. 

The last thing I can think of that's a "thing" is his morning text to me. It makes me smile that he thinks of me at least once every day, because I'm not nearly as attentive and thoughtful! So I reply with a compliment or a thanks of some sort, or something silly that he won't understand until he's home to ask me.


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

We have lots.  It's one of the things I have always enjoyed about our relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of things Some are funny,some cute,some are sarcastic...

If we're sitting on the couch together and I get up without kissing him,he gets mock angry "Where are my kisses damn it!!!" That one always makes me smile to the point where I'll get up without kissing him on purpose just to hear him try to act angry.

When we're at our side by side sinks in our bathroom brushing our teeth at night,we cut our eyes at each other like we're doing something secret and sneaky. It's so lame but really funny to us.We just stand there making faces at each other.It starts with secretive looks then incredulous,then snobby,etc. We have issues LOL

When I'm undressing he always feels the need to grab me or smack my butt. I dodge him and make him work for it.He does the same to me. 

If one of us wakes up way too early and tries to make the other one wake up,the offending early bird is going to hear "suck a d*ck." to their "GOOD MORNING!!!" chirping. I don't know why we say that,it's so rude but it's hilarious for some reason.The person who says it usually cracks up laughing after saying it then we get up and start our day...way too early.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Leahdorus said:


> You know when two people say the same thing at the same time, sometimes people (kids) say "Jinx!" ? Well, my hubby and I frequently say the same thing at the same time, and when we do, we blow an air kiss to each other, instead of saying "jinx". It's corny, but it's ours. It gets awkward when we do it with someone else, out of habit!


Never heard 'jinx'. We always say 'beer', and the one who says it has to tap the other. We usually do it at the same time, which then prompts, 'beer, beer, beer, beer', and lots of rapid taps, to try and beat or be quicker than the other. Silly, I know. 

It's funny, we have a bunch of cute 'things', but now, for the life of me, I can't think of any specific ones. I'm sure they'll come to me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Every night ...we shut the kids out...and take a relaxing bath together.......we lather each other up....we soak, cuddle & talk all about our day..anything/ everything....it's something we would miss if we stopped. When I get out of the tub, he tells me it's cold.. If he wakes up and I am not there, he tells me the bed was cold. 

We enjoy bantering a lot....he makes fun of me.. I make fun of him...to the point I will come railing over to him to grab him...he knows what he is doing [email protected]#$ ..... It's our way....we have toilet humor... we have MUSH.... sometimes we fight...then have HOT make up sex... he calls me his Roller Derby woman... 

Sometimes he is just a little too sacrificial wanting to save this for the kids, or that ...telling me he feels "guilty"... and I make grand fun of this...and tell him I am going to eat the darn thing then... or whatever it is...forcing him to be a little selfish..... He really needs someone like me.. I look out for him....that he gets HIS...

We speak to each other through songs... One night going to bed....I said with a kiss..."you are the wind beneath my wings" ...he answered ..."And you are wonderful tonight".


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

Our thing is not necessarily romantic but more on the playful side. 

When we have to make a casual decision such as what movie we are going to watch or who is going to go to the kitchen to get the drink refills or making coffee in the morning we will do rock-paper-scizzors. We don't even have to talk about it anymore. Just one look from each other tells us what needs to take place.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Our thing is not necessarily romantic but more on the playful side.
> 
> When we have to make a casual decision such as what movie we are going to watch or who is going to go to the kitchen to get the drink refills or making coffee in the morning we will do rock-paper-scizzors. We don't even have to talk about it anymore. Just one look from each other tells us what needs to take place.


I love all this stuff.

It is what makes your relationship yours!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> One of our 'things' is that I might be doing some dishes, cleaning up, cooking, whatever and Mrs Wysh will pass behind me and pat my bottom or run her hand up my shirt and slide her hand over my tummy and chest.



We have the same "thing". :rofl:


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Our thing is not necessarily romantic but more on the playful side.
> 
> When we have to make a casual decision such as what movie we are going to watch or who is going to go to the kitchen to get the drink refills or making coffee in the morning we will do rock-paper-scizzors. We don't even have to talk about it anymore. Just one look from each other tells us what needs to take place.


^ for us the answer to "what do you want to...?" is "Uh-huh" with a nod of the head.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

So many " things." I think it's what makes marriage fun.

Usually I rise long before my wife at around 4.00 AM , every morning.
She would never get out of her bed unless two conditions are met.
1] It must be after 6.00AM
2] I MUST come back into bed and " wake " her. By "wake" , I mean plaster her body with butterfly kisses. She tells me what parts to kiss, then she decides to get up out of bed.

We play fight/ wrestle. She's always been a bit of a " Tom Boy" so she likes to wrestle with me as we try to pin each other down on the bed. She gets to make all the rules and of course the rules are a list of things I can't do , and they are usually stacked heavily in her favour. 

Our bedtime ritual is lying on the bed , snuggling below the covers and looking at back episodes of " _Bewitched_ " and
" _I Dream Of Genie_." Those are two show we both enjoy together.


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

We like to mispronounce words. It gets to the point I have a hard time remembering to say certain things the correct way. And purposely use big words cause we're both big readers and want to keep up our vocabulary.

And lots of juvenile jokes about things like balls, titmouses (Simpson's), hold my banana, etc.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep, many little things that are only between us. Maybe too childish lol, I'd feel embarrassed if our neighbors can hear what we say! We also sing and get happy happy lol. XD There's this immature side of us that I would never really want to show it to others, for the sake of maintaining my coolness.


----------

